# MSP cruiser hit on Rt93/N.Andover



## Guest (Jun 5, 2005)

Just saw the story on NECN, cruiser sitting in the breakdown lane hit by a drunk. No report on the troopers'(2) condition, nasty crash, hope they are ok!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Channel 5 said that they were OK.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

2 troopers? 

The only time *I* have ever seen 2, is when they're FT'ing... Welcome to Police son!

Wish them well
Wish drunk hell


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2005)

The FTO had stiches on his forhead and back of his head. Knees and arms pretty bruised. The Boot was bruised up. Drunk, bailed for $40. :x


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

MSP75";p="66345 said:


> The FTO had stiches on his forhead and back of his head. Knees and arms pretty bruised. The Boot was bruised up. Drunk, bailed for $40. :x


And thats what sucks about this state! Establish a legal limit of intoxication to get the highway money from the feds, but don't correct things on the court end from bail to trials. Serious incidents like this people should be held until their next court date at the minimum. There are no serious deterrants at all.

Had a close one myself a few months ago on a detail. Following a piece of equipment in the BDL, guy comes behind in the left lane 75+ into slower traffic, swerves into the breakdown lane, pulled ahead quick when I saw him and he still ended up less than a car length from my bumper. Surprisingly, he had a lot of operating to endagers :roll:

A good reminder to keep an eye on that rearview mirror. Hope the troopers involved have a speedy recovery. Stay safe out there.


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

I know the family of one of the troopers... trooper was FTO and was teaching radar. Not only was the cruiser pulled off to the side of the road, the cruiser was in the grassy area. The trooper that was driving saw the car from behind but couldn't get out of the way. One trooper suffered a concussion and a signifcant amount of stitches in the head. The trooper trainee suffered a knee injury along with other injuries. Damn drunk drivers! Thank god these troopers didn't suffer injuries like Trooper Engleheart. Please keep these Troopers in your prayers that they make a quick recovery!


----------

